# Buckling Beauty Contest



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

bouncing bucklings everywhere - what do we do with them all?

how about a friendly 2010 Buckling Beauty Contest thread? winner could have bragging rights and/or a small donated prize - even a silly one! 

moderators - is this ok? 

(i just thought of this because there have been some super cute ones in photos so far, and, of course, i have a really pretty one right outside!)


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

If it's allowed, I'm in. Got em everywhere. Bucklings that is.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I have a cute buckling too. lol What a nice idea.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

ok, so where's the pics? :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sure this is fine with me. I only have one buckling here, and being a minilamancha he is the cutest thing around so I will judge this one with help from Sondra, since she is kidless this year, we can let Whim break the tie, that way all the mods can play to...but we have to have a doeling one next, I have this crazy cute mini girl who just has to enter  How about the winner gets a free ad with the photo and their contact info on it? I think Sondra can put a photo like that up, not sure...guess I should not speak for her  Vicki


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

great! i can make a little trophy plaque for the winner too . . .


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm in. Do we post them on this thread or are we starting another one?


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

Sure, just use this thread - somebody post a little bucky photo!


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in! Some of ours were just born though...maybe make it a week long?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

just fine with me and yes can make the add. so get your pictures in and then we will vote. am starting a new thread for just pictures. It is a sticky at the top of this board.


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks! this will be fun!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

This sounds like fun. I'll have to get some pics of my beautiful spotted boys.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

So are we going more for cute or beauty? Sounds like fun. Since I am buckling capital USA, I should be able to do this LOL. Can we use pics from last year, or only this year?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's just cute, but I am warning you I am a huge background looker, so no gross stuff, and no wet kids  this is about conformation or anything of that nature. Just cute. Ugly cute, sweet cute, pretty cute, funny cute....Vicki


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

i agree with your definition of buckling "beauty", vicki. and i think it should be limited to the 2010 crop of bucklings.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Love those peepee shots- They put themselves in such a nice stance.
I had a hard time deciding who to post because I have so many hilarious buckling pics.
What about a thread for just plain funny goat pics! 
For instance I loved the old thread that showed how NOT to build hoop houses with goats standing on TOP.
SO typical and so funny. It would be so good for laughs to have a collection of goat hilarity.
And can we start on a calendar in time for next year?
Lee


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

What will be the deadline?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Does it count if you bought the buckling or does it need to be bred at your farm\ranch\acres ect?


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Does the picture have to be just the buckling? I have a great one of my buckling born this year, but his sis is in it....


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lee,
yours is the only picture so far that won't load for me...and with your description, I REALLY want to see it! :lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah this years bucklings, or this seasons if you kid out in the late winter. Other kids can be in it but it has to be about him only. You can buy him or breed him. Lets end it the last day of the month. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

A goat hilarity/bloopers calendar would be awesome!!!
And the contest for that would be the best!

I'll have to wait for the doeling contest, oh yeah, twin doelings here! I'll post on that as soon as I can stop dancing 
:biggrin dance: :biggrin dance:


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I am glad I am not the judge, there is some really good looking boys to pick from.

I think a goat bloopers calender would be great, I would love to have one. Nothing better than looking at funny pictures of goats.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I guess I should not have said those in the same breath because I really did not mean hilarious calendar.
We kinda made motions towards a calendar too late to get it going for this year but thinking in terms of breed representations- pretty goats! The goofy thing I was thinking of was just a thread but I could see how it could bog down the server if everyone loves pics like I do! Say like in this one where Anwar woke up and realized he was sleeping with NOT a goat! I was about to take a shot of him snoozing with Iris but...this is what happened instead!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Darn, cause I have some bucklings coming next month (I know these things).

Adorable picture Lee!


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

How many pics are you allowed to post?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

None of my babies will be here until next month either. Oh well, i can still enjoy looking at everyone elses great pics. 

I love the idea of a goofy goat calendar.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

How about a mother/son look-a-like contest?

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

That is a good idea, but I only have a son matching father.
The mother and son really look alike.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Love those bald face noses


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We will do a doeling contest the month of April. You can post as many as you like. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh wonderful cause the little buckling I entered has a sister and she is just too cute!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Uh....Mulish....this was your idea- where the heck is your buck pic?
L


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

I know! I know! and I got another pretty one saturday morning! i'm so picky about the photo and i have to erase every goat berry in the background for vicki!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh pooh! They ARE goats ya know!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lee,
omygosh, I just love the expression in that pic! Look at his ears...it's like, well, at least I can get my EARS further away from this dog!:rofl


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have to say I love that Pistol in the buck photo thread. Makes me miss my Lm's
Boy he has some nice hefty leg bones!

Stacey- he was rearing back after being curled up against her sleeping. I caught him in the middle of throwing himself backwards. Pure happenstance as just before I clicked he was sound asleep!
Lee


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

buckrun said:


> Anwar woke up and realized he was sleeping with NOT a goat! I was about to take a shot of him snoozing with Iris but...this is what happened instead!


:rofl that is hilarious, that expression... requires a caption something about "not remembering last night... or what's her name..."


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> We will do a doeling contest the month of April. You can post as many as you like.


Oh this is what I was waiting for now that I have new twin doelings! What's the judging criteria?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't a clue but my name was mentioned above so Vicki best tell us  It may just be a poll


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

:crazy :crazy :crazy :sigh


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Jc- I see you finally got your poop erased! :biggrin
pretty boyo.
Lee


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for noticing, lee! i'm not sure that i captured his charm, but that was the best shot of the bunch. i photographed the next one today and will post him soon. . .


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

2 I want to submit

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

PS: they were born 3/16 and 3/14 respectively. We are calling the bottom one Andrew Jackson. The other one hasn't a name yet.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sandy you need to repost these pictures up in the sticky at the top of the page where just the pictures go.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok


----------



## abtowell (Nov 6, 2009)

I want to enter my buckling born from Jana's buck, but I don't know how to post to a sticky, nor do I understand what a sticky is. :blush


----------



## abtowell (Nov 6, 2009)

Nevermind, duh, I figured out the sticky.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Could I post the picture of another member's buckling? She's only posted once and doesn't really get on here.
Th picture belongs to me and I think he has some pretty unique colorations.
I don't have any decent buckling pictures of my own bucklings (wethers). Since they go for meat I don't spend much time taking pictures of them individually. lol Not anymore, anyways.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

pm Vicki but I say OK credit would go to you and not the owner IMO 
But you all need to know this is based on what we think the cutest picture is not necessarily on confirmation etc. Vicki and I will pick the picture we like the best and then Whim will chose between those two.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Danny - "My sister put EYESHADOW on me for this picture!"


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Big Brother looking over little sisters. Heath is my first buckling this year- solid black with white ears. He is stubborn - wanted to come out ribs first ahead of his sisters.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

How many "Awwww" moments can we handle in a day!

I am so glad that I don't have to choose!

I would love to cuddle them all!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

look at the long legs on some of these!!
too cute is right!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Its SOOOO easy to fall in love with such cuties!!!


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

well, shoot. somehow i missed getting my second buckling into the beauty contest before it was locked.









i guess you'll just have to stare at him here. . .


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

AWWWWWW! :biggrin


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Who`s the winner?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Tis posted in a new thread.
Mulish won with her little Alpine buck


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> ...Sure this is fine with me. I only have one buckling here... so I will judge this one with help from Sondra...but we have to have a doeling one next, I have this crazy cute mini girl who just has to enter  ...Vicki


uh oh... so maybe I didn't miss the notice about the cute doeling contest? Maybe there just ISN'T any contest? :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess we could sneak one in before the virtual show....let me ask Sondra and Tammy if they don't mind. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

But who's brave enough to say their doeling might be cuter than yours? :biggrin


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I would be brave enough but I have no doelings at the moment, just pregger does . I don't care Vicki, as long as I'm not the one doing it. Kinda have my hands full right now with the fair and the Virtual Show. But it doesn't mean I won't enter IF this doe would just kid. Tam


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

ooh!! I have a doeling....and she is pretty cute =)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Na, Lacia, I don't participate, conflict of interest  LOL! Now my cute doeling does reside now at a new member of the forums home...so perhaps you will get to see her  Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I didn't mean to put you on the spot! Your post said you had the crazy cute one you HAD to enter! :biggrin


----------

